# Anyone find it difficult to view the coolant reservoir levels on 2018 Sentra?



## Nissandude42 (Oct 25, 2019)

Bought one for my kid. Tried to inspect the blue coolant, but cannot see the Min Max marks because of the crowd
of components next to the reservoir. Do I need to unbolt the tank and lift it out? I am new to this make and model.
any helpful comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Nissandude42 (Oct 25, 2019)

Answered my own question. The kid brought the Sentra by on a visit home from Dallas today. On a fresh observation I noticed the reservoir tank is held in place
by an 11 mm retaining screw near the filler cap. Removing the captive screw allows the tank to be lifted completely out of the engine bay. The MAX and MIN
markers are now visible to see. When the tank is reinstalled, be sure the lower tab (which is molded into the base of the plastic tank) seats into a black plastic
retaining slot. The tank rests on this slot. With the tank properly seated, reinstall the 11 mm retaining bolt.


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

I have the same problem inspecting the coolant level of my 2019 Sentra, I think it's the same type of reservoir like the 2018.

With a flashlight I'm able to see the fluid moving when I shake the car, but I can't see the Min/Max marks either.


----------

